# Dog ate tea bag



## Herridge02 (May 21, 2017)

My shitzu just ate a tea bag the found in the grass while i was taking her out for a walk, is she safe if not what should i do?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would just keep a close eye on her and if you notice any symptoms, phone the vet.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would think she'll be fine.

As above, any unusual symptoms such as vomiting or signs of pain, then let your Vet see her, but otherwise, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Herridge02 said:


> My shitzu just ate a tea bag the found in the grass while i was taking her out for a walk, is she safe if not what should i do?


I would give your vets out of hours service a call and check, tea does contain caffeine even used tea bags, which in large enough amounts it can be toxic to dogs. Also the smaller the dog the less amount needed to cause a problem. Although it doesn't state unsafe quantities the Pet poison helpline which is an American on line advice says


*What it's in:*
Caffeine is most commonly found in coffee, coffee grounds, tea, used tea bags, soda, energy drinks and diet pills. Theobromine, a cousin chemical to caffeine is also found chocolate (see chocolate).

*Threat to pets:*
Pets are more sensitive to the effects of caffeine than people are. While 1-2 laps of coffee, tea or soda will not contain enough caffeine to cause poisoning in most pets, the ingestion of moderate amounts of coffee grounds, tea bags or 1-2 diet pills can easily cause death in small dogs or cats.

*Signs of caffeine poisoning:*
Within 1-2 hours of exposure: mild to severe hyperactivity, restlessness, vomiting, tachycardia (elevated heart rate), hypertension (elevated blood pressure), abnormal heart rhythms, tremors, hyperthermia (elevated body temperature) seizures, and collapse.

See full link for more information.
http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/pet-safety-tips/is-caffeine-poisonous-to-dogs/

There are no exact quantities mentioned but it may be worth just double checking with your vet for advice.


----------

